# New beach buggy...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Picked up my new beach buggy today. My old Jeep has about had it. 230K and she's just about to croak. Transmission is going and axle bearings are shot. Got this today. Got a deal I couldn't pass up on it. Gonna give her the first run this weekend.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeet! looks good


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Love it!*

beautiful, absolutely beautiful! i love the f series! great buy, post some pics after you get some fish in the cooler and a little sand on the tires!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Awesome! Little more headroom for you, eh, Terry? 4.6L or 5.4L motor? 

So, when's the cap, lift, big tires, cooler rack, rod rack, onboard air, back-up generator, GPS, and built in tackle storage going in?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's got the 3 valve 5.4. Nice to have some ponies under the hood again.  No lift though, been there done that. Too much wear and tear for me. I got some goodies planned though. I'll be on the beach at 6 AM sharp for her first run.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice looking truck. break her in this weekend. tight lines...


----------



## STX Red (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice truck bro. I'm with you on the lift. I won't lift any of my trucks again unless I hit the lottery


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice Terry, when ya said you were looking at a good deal you weren't kidding.

So when is Shooter and Eric putting on the yak/rod rack in the back and the cooler rack on the front????


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, the truck did great, but I had a hell of a hairy moment on 38 on Saturday. The swell really dug out the beach and made it steep, and we started to get a little sideways toward the water. Pretty scary but we got out OK. Just a word to anybody going down, 38 is SOFT. I aired way down and it was still fluffy.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Best of luck with UR new sand sled!!!!!!!!!


----------

